# Nokia Lumia 900.... I want!!!!



## uk benzo (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.nokia.com/gb-en/products/phone/lumia900/specifications/

This phone has the hardware and software specification criteria I need. 

I just hope that windows mobile apps can match those I have on my broken Android phone.


----------



## dervish (Mar 27, 2012)

A single core phone with 512mb memory a 800 x 480 screen and internet explorer as the browser. Oh and the smallest app store of all the smartphones. Why would you want this over an android phone? 

It is cheap though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 27, 2012)

It's not even that cheap. You could get a very nice Android phone for the same price.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2012)

dervish said:


> A single core phone with 512mb memory a 800 x 480 screen and internet explorer as the browser. Oh and the smallest app store of all the smartphones. Why would you want this over an android phone?
> 
> It is cheap though.


I'd rather have an app store with 20,000 great apps than one with hundreds of thousands of overlapping apps, most of them very average.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 27, 2012)

editor said:


> I'd rather have an app store with 20,000 great apps than one with hundreds of thousands of overlapping apps, most of them very average.


 
Except it's not though is it?


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Except it's not though is it?


It's Microsoft's stated policy:


> Microsoft has some aggressive plans to promote apps from vendors which compete with those from developers who are not creating Windows Phone versions of their apps. The slides from the U.S. marketing playbook (a few of which I’m including here) mention a $10 million campaign over three years to “ringfence” companies like Pandora which aren’t supporting Microsoft’s platform.
> 
> Microsoft also has plans to try to turn the app conversation from “quantity” to “quality,” especially on the Android vs. Windows Phone front. (RSP = retail sales personnel.)


http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft...-on-april-8-but-what-about-apps-updates/12264


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 27, 2012)

Never mind what MS says, do you think the Windows app store is better then Android?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 27, 2012)

They plan to encourage people to develop apps by, er, "ring fencing" them if they don't? Good luck with _that_. I'm sure people won't be put off by being bullied at _all_.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Never mind what MS says, do you think the Windows app store is better then Android?


Not currently no, but that'll be because it's a much newer platform, albeit it one with great potential.


----------



## dervish (Mar 27, 2012)

But, so far, no-one wants to buy them and no-one wants to develop for them. I think ms will have a hard time convincing enough people to reach critical mass. So far they have tried bullying, patent trolling and bribery, hasn't been very successful so far. The windows platform is quite good though, but without decent developers it is nothing.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2012)

Windows 8 may provide the push that their mobile platform needs.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> http://www.nokia.com/gb-en/products/phone/lumia900/specifications/
> 
> This phone has the hardware and software specification criteria I need.
> 
> I just hope that windows mobile apps can match those I have on my broken Android phone.


 
Quite nice, Windows mobile is coming along nicely...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 28, 2012)

editor said:


> I'd rather have an app store with 20,000 great apps than one with hundreds of thousands of overlapping apps, most of them very average.


 
You'd love Blackberry Appworld then


----------



## TopCat (Mar 31, 2012)

I have always been a fan of Nokia and nearly bought one of these today but held back... I don't use much in the way of apps just need a phone that will allow better browsing than my X2.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 31, 2012)

It looks very slick.


----------



## killer b (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm posting from one now. Its my first touchscreen phone, so I've nothing to compare it with, but its pretty good imo.


----------



## killer b (Mar 31, 2012)

Although, caution: no flash, so iPlayer doesn't work.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 31, 2012)

Also, wrong model, but cool trick between the phone and the kinect system.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 31, 2012)

killer b said:


> Although, caution: no flash, so iPlayer doesn't work.


 
Hmm...that strikes me as an odd choice for them considering it's a Windows phone. Or maybe they are pushing for HTML5?


----------



## killer b (Mar 31, 2012)

Pushing for html5. Its a bit shortsighted imo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 30, 2012)

Had a play with one of these today easily the slickest phone I've used after the iPhone! This platform is a very strong contender for my next choice if it does well.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 30, 2012)

editor said:


> I'd rather have an app store with 20,000 great apps than one with hundreds of thousands of overlapping apps, most of them very average.



Strange that you would endorse apple's model over android's...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 30, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Had a play with one of these today easily the slickest phone I've used after the iPhone! This platform is a very strong contender for my next choice if it does well.


...even though it won't get Windows 8?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 2, 2012)

What will get windows 8?


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 3, 2012)

TopCat said:


> What will get windows 8?


The new Windows phones.


----------



## johnconor (Jul 6, 2012)

I have been in favour of Nokia  today but held back... I don't use much in the way of apps just need a phone that will allow better browsing than my X2. In this case I found Nokia lumia 900 is  has best browsing speed


----------



## TopCat (Jul 6, 2012)

I am lusting after a Lumia 900. I am trying to get my employer to pay for it. By all accounts it runs very quickly and is intuitive, oh and unlike an iphone the phone works.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 6, 2012)

It's a decent phone. Very nippy and it does what I want it to do


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 8, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> ...even though it won't get Windows 8?



Read what I said again. I said the platform not the device or model.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 8, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> It's a decent phone. Very nippy and it does what I want it to do



Was very impressed with it, using it just made sense straight away, never picked up an Android phone and had that instant ease of use slickness...


----------



## Tankus (Jul 8, 2012)

will the length of guarantee outlive the company ?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-18438052


----------

